# Am I petitioning the right lodge?



## Skicklighter (Jul 11, 2017)

I've longed to be a mason for many years. I've finally reached a point where I feel I am ready.

I've asked a long time friend of mine who is a mason for a petition to his lodge. I asked for one for his lodge because I figured since he's the one who knows me, that I should petition his lodge. I've already turned it in and have a meeting with the investigative committee soon. The thing is, the lodge is 45 minutes away in another town. But there is one locally.

Should I continue with my petition at this lodge, or should I talk to them about going to my local lodge.

I don't mind the drive, really. I know I just hope to become a more involved member of society and my community through my involvement with the lodge.

But I don't want to cause any trouble, or have the lodge I'm petitioning think less of me.

Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 11, 2017)

Skicklighter said:


> I've longed to be a mason for many years. I've finally reached a point where I feel I am ready.
> 
> I've asked a long time friend of mine who is a mason for a petition to his lodge. I asked for one for his lodge because I figured since he's the one who knows me, that I should petition his lodge. I've already turned it in and have a meeting with the investigative committee soon. The thing is, the lodge is 45 minutes away in another town. But there is one locally.
> 
> ...



Great question and I was in a similar situation. My original lodge was nearly half an hour away and I found out there was one about 10 minutes away that I could have joined. I would HIGHLY encourage you to, at the very least, contact the closer lodge. Reason is, there are going to be days where you won't feel like driving 45 minutes there and 45 minutes back. Whether stated meetings or special events or to help around the lodge, I can tell you from experience that gets a little frustrating and there is a good chance you won't be as involved as you'd like to be. Plus it tacks on about an extra hour you'll be away from home on days you do go. If you're an officer ever, you'll get burned out too possibly. I would contact your friend and let them know you may want to go to the local lodge after some thought. Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 11, 2017)

I would communicate with both, get to know members of both...


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 11, 2017)

My lodge is about 45 minutes away. I joined it because I knew some of the members. I have a lodge 5 minutes away, and was even a plural member at one time. However, they were not as friendly as I wanted so I demited from that lodge and travel the 45 minutes to my home lodge.


----------



## Skicklighter (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I've decided to continue with petitioning at the lodge 45 minutes away. Maybe in the future I will open communication with the local lodge and visit both. I hadn't considered that an option before. I feel much better and I'm very excited to begin my journey.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 12, 2017)

Good luck to you and I hope you enjoy your initiation ritual!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I would HIGHLY encourage you to, at the very least, contact the closer lodge. Reason is, there are going to be days where you won't feel like driving 45 minutes there and 45 minutes back. Whether stated meetings or special events or to help around the lodge, I can tell you from experience that gets a little frustrating and there is a good chance you won't be as involved as you'd like to be. Plus it tacks on about an extra hour you'll be away from home on days you do go. If you're an officer ever, you'll get burned out too possibly. I would contact your friend and let them know you may want to go to the local lodge after some thought. Just a friendly suggestion.





Brother JC said:


> I would communicate with both, get to know members of both...


Good advice.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Good advice.


Thank you, I didn't mean to sound to 'advisory' towards the man but I was the grass cutter for our lodge my first year and it was hard to get motivated to go over there at times. We seemed to have something nearly every week and my wife, while supportive, was a little discouraged by the fact that there was weekly cat lecture review when I was coming in, almost weekly either initiations during weeks we didn't have stated meets, ritual practice, fund raisers here and there, then being appointed as an officer, I was expected to be at pretty much all meetings. Special events here and there such as Table Lodges and what-not, officer installations among other things. Advisory boards. Then to top it all off I, naively but good heartedly, volunteered to help with upkeep/grass cutting. All this, I had 'sold' it to my wife as maybe once or twice a month there would be something. And I had sort of expected that myself so I quickly realized, closer is sometimes better. If the lodge is out of whack, then I'm viewing that as a challenge to improve it, not give up on it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> All this, I had 'sold' it to my wife as maybe once or twice a month there would be something. And I had sort of expected that myself so I quickly realized, closer is sometimes better. If the lodge is out of whack, then I'm viewing that as a challenge to improve it, not give up on it.


Wow! Sounds more like a full time job!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> fact that there was weekly cat lecture review when I was coming in.


Whats a cat lecture review?


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 12, 2017)

Categorical or catechism lecture lessons. Mouth to ear...yadi yada.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow! Sounds more like a full time job!


Masonry can definitely take some time up. A balance I guess is best. Which alludes to why we are not gaining new members (specifically younger ones), especially beyond blue lodge. We are busy enough with family obligations and work expectations.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Masonry can definitely take some time up.


Yeah, sure can. After next Wednesday I will hold 6 offices, one for each Masonic body that I belong to. Keeps me busy but I am retired so can devote the necessary time.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 13, 2017)

Waprobably 've me 6 said:


> Yeah, sure can. After next Wednesday I will hold 6 offices, one for each Masonic body that I belong to. Keeps me busy but I am retired so can devote the necessary time.


This will probably be me in 15-20 yrs haha.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 13, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> This will probably be me in 15-20 yrs haha.


It's a great life!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 14, 2017)

Skicklighter said:


> I've longed to be a mason for many years. I've finally reached a point where I feel I am ready.
> 
> I've asked a long time friend of mine who is a mason for a petition to his lodge. I asked for one for his lodge because I figured since he's the one who knows me, that I should petition his lodge. I've already turned it in and have a meeting with the investigative committee soon. The thing is, the lodge is 45 minutes away in another town. But there is one locally.
> 
> ...


It takes me about 60 minutes to get to lodge... and there is one a 10 minutes walk away from where I live now.. but I cant just go and leave my mother lodge for that closer lodge because I feel a sense of debt and gratitude and responsiblity to keep my lodge going. I owe it so much to for initiating me, and because I've made so many good friends there, and am very committed and involved in keeping out building going.... but it would be nice to be in a lodge 10 minutes away, I could give the lodge an extra 100 minutes each meeting with the same impact on my life, and not have to travel home through the cold on a train or tram.. It would also make it a lot easier to put the bins out on Monday night !!!! I would definitely go and check out the local lodge.. it is also easier to build connections when members live in your neighbourhood rather than 30 minutes away


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 15, 2017)

Bloke said:


> It takes me about 60 minutes to get to lodge... and there is one a 10 minutes walk away from where I live now.. but I cant just go and leave my mother lodge for that closer lodge


Does your Grand Lodge prohibit dual/plural memberships?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Does your Grand Lodge prohibit dual/plural memberships?


No, but I am already a member of two Craft Lodges, Sec in one, DC in another... more than enough Craft Freemasonry..


----------



## Skicklighter (Sep 17, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone and give a little update. I went through the EA initiation ritual last Thursday and am well on my way learning my catechism. Loving every minute of it so far.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2017)

Great! Congratulations!


----------



## Keith C (Sep 18, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Skicklighter (Nov 10, 2017)

Last night I stood proficiency on the master mason degree. The journey as a candidate was amazing and I look forward to my journey ahead as a brother. Looking back, I can't believe this was thread was even a question. I absolutely petitioned the right lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2017)

Skicklighter said:


> Last night I stood proficiency on the master mason degree. The journey as a candidate was amazing and I look forward to my journey ahead as a brother. Looking back, I can't believe this was thread was even a question. I absolutely petitioned the right lodge.


Great! Congratulations!


----------



## Andy Fracica (Nov 12, 2017)

> Last night I stood proficiency on the master mason degree. The journey as a candidate was amazing and I look forward to my journey ahead as a brother. Looking back, I can't believe this was thread was even a question. I absolutely petitioned the right lodge.



Awesome Congratulations Brother! Freemasonry is the best thing I have ever done for myself, I wish I had done it 30 years ago.


----------



## Randy81 (Nov 25, 2017)

Congrats, brother!


----------

